# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  User manual για Watson RC9206

## JOUN

Καλησπερα 
Ψαχνω User manual για Watson RC9206.
Επισης αν ξερει καποιος αν κανει καθολικη ρυθμιση εντασης TV(απο οποιαδηποτε συσκευη)

Εχω βρει σε διαφορες γλωσσες αλλα οχι στα αγγλικα.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JOUN

Μα ειναι δυνατον;Εχω βρει ρωσικο,ισπανικο και γερμανικο απο διαφορετικες πηγες αλλα οχι αγγλικο!

----------


## atsio

Αυτό πρέπει να σου κάνει http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-...ls#/manualsTab

----------


## JOUN

Yποκλινομαι..
Ευχαριστω πολυ,δεν θα το εβρισκα ποτε μονος μου.

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον κατι εχει τελικα..Πατωντας το set+power δεν μπαινει σε set mode οπως θα πρεπε..
Η αυτο ειναι ή δεν ειναι συμβατα τα δυο τηλεκοντρολ και το δικο μου προγγραματιζεται καπως αλλιως.

----------


## atsio

Έχεις δίκιο. Μάλλον πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Google Translate και να μεταφράσεις μόνος σου το εγχειρίδιο.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι ετσι θα κανω.Το ρωσικο ειναι σκαναρισμενο οποτε δεν παιζει translate αλλα με το ισπανικο κατι θα γινει.Θα κοιταξω στον αλλο υπολογιστη που το εχω.

----------


## JOUN

Εβγαλα ακρη με τον προγραμματισμό εδώ:http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/top...8.html#9687961 με μετάφραση από τον Chrome.

----------

